# [SOLVED] New CPU Installed issue on Asus Motherboards - Part 2



## noxcovenant (Jun 18, 2013)

Nickg solved the problem here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2422458

I didn't believe it at first, but I took an actual photo...







Needless to say, I was shocked.  I don't even know how to approach RMA'ing this, since they'll give me the same board presumably.  

Well, at least I know the problem now.  Hopefully this verifies it for everyone too.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 18, 2013)

Yep, don't buy ASUS motherboards?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 18, 2013)

Not quite sure that's an issue with the board. Seems like excessive amount of pressure from the CPU cooler causing that.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 18, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Not quite sure that's an issue with the board. Seems like excessive amount of pressure from the CPU cooler causing that.



Yup, before you put some flaming stuff about Asus, get the facts straight. Too much pressure warps any board. Time to close this thread IMO. Besides, I don't think the board manufacturers make the socket.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 18, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Yup, before you put some flaming stuff about Asus, get the facts straight. Too much pressure warps any board. Time to close this thread IMO. Besides, I don't think the board manufacturers make the socket.



They don't. It is usually Foxconn or Lotus.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2013)

I can show you that issue with any manufactures board and any cpu including intel based ones. Follow the instructions included with your heatsink install and you will notice you overtorqued the fasteners on what appears to be a coolermaster HSF if I am not mistaken.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't think it's excessive force ... everything in that photo is straight except the socket which is obviously bent


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 18, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> I don't think it's excessive force ... everything in that photo is straight except the socket which is obviously bent
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130618/socket.png



either way it's not Asus to blame. They do not manufacture the sockets themselves.


----------



## HTC (Jun 18, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> either way it's not Asus to blame. They do not manufacture the sockets themselves.



That's not the customer's fault. ASUS should have checked before installing a defective part, no?

RMA it to ASUS and let ASUS deal with it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 18, 2013)

If that bend was due to over tightening the HSF assembly it would be warped with the center of the socket being the lowest point and not the corners. yes that is an ASUS issue even though they do not make the socket they assemble the board and their quality control should ensure that their are no issues.


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2013)

jmcslob said:


> If that bend was due to over tightening the HSF assembly it would be warped with the center of the socket being the lowest point and not the corners. yes that is an ASUS issue even though they do not make the socket they assemble the board and their quality control should ensure that their are no issues.



Not necessarily true. The mounting seems to be bending the board downwards on each corner resulting in the socket lowering away from the CPU on each corner.


----------



## mandis (Jun 18, 2013)

Has Asus acknowledged this problem? Have they issued a recall?


----------



## noxcovenant (Jun 18, 2013)

Here are some more photos guys.

Some of you brought up some interesting points about my heatsink possibly being the culprit.  So I removed it...






... does it change any of your perceptions?  I don't mind if I'm wrong or right.  Either way, the decision to raise the corners interests me (i.e. why ASUS chooses to do this and why Gigabyte doesn't).


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2013)

Almost every board I have owned looks like that. You aren't showing anything more than improper original installation on _your_ part.


----------



## erocker (Jun 18, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Almost every board I have owned looks like that.



I have two that don't. One is an Asus, one a Gigabyte. Both have the same Lotes socket and are flat. 

It does look to me as if a cooler was over tightened at one point causing the warpage.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 18, 2013)

erocker said:


> I have two that don't. One is an Asus, one a Gigabyte. Both have the same Lotes socket and are flat.
> 
> It does look to me as if a cooler was over tightened at one point causing the warpage.



I'm talking from MSI socket A board through my current AM3+ Asus they all have some kind of slightly raised edges on the socket.


----------



## noxcovenant (Jun 18, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Almost every board I have owned looks like that. You aren't showing anything more than improper original installation on _your_ part.



Well, nickg reports that the problem decreases when he applies the heatsink in a looser manner but if he touches the heatsink, it reveals itself again (http://newcpuinstalledissue.daemoncms.com/)  He seems to imply the raised edges are the culprit for the fragility.

It is only when he replaced it with a gigabyte socket that the problem completely disappears (according to him of course).

I'm going to verify this later this week of course.

Also, thanks for the info on the sockets cdawall.  I wasn't aware that companies outsource their sockets to other companies like Foxconn and Lotes.  So this isn't a Asus-specific irregularity it seems.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2013)

noxcovenant said:


> Well, nickg reports that the problem decreases when he applies the heatsink in a looser manner but if he touches the heatsink, it reveals itself again (http://newcpuinstalledissue.daemoncms.com/)  He seems to imply the raised edges are the culprit for the fragility.
> 
> It is only when he replaced it with a gigabyte socket that the problem completely disappears (according to him of course).
> 
> ...



What is crazier is different revisions of the same board can have different sockets. Look at all of the later AM3+ boards 8x0 series and you will find some oddities like the swap from tan to black.

Now for the original issue it could be slightly warped after improper install, but I doubt a stock HSF could do that or would have the same issues. Which makes me lean on user error vs company error.


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2013)

noxcovenant said:


> Well, nickg reports that the problem decreases when he applies the heatsink in a looser manner but if he touches the heatsink, it reveals itself again (http://newcpuinstalledissue.daemoncms.com/)  He seems to imply the raised edges are the culprit for the fragility.
> 
> It is only when he replaced it with a gigabyte socket that the problem completely disappears (according to him of course).
> 
> ...



It's one motherboard. I haven't seen a white AM3 socket that isn't a Lotes socket. From what I gather, he replaced his damaged socket (that he most likely messed up himself) with an identical socket off of a different board.

Either way, I suppose it is a good guide for those who screw up their sockets.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jun 20, 2013)

erocker said:


> Not necessarily true. The mounting seems to be bending the board downwards on each corner resulting in the socket lowering away from the CPU on each corner.



I'll take your word for it...
I've personally never had a board warp with a HSF but I have had a HSF rip out a cpu...
I always make sure the HSF will mount even with the cpu when mounted though...
It kind of makes me giggle a little to think that someone would tighten the mount to the point of stressing the board...

I would still think if over tightened it would pull the center of the socket down instead of the sides unless you were pulling the sides of the hsf mount down more than 1/16"...and that really makes me giggle


----------



## Muhad (Jul 2, 2013)

That has to be due to improper installation of the cpu and/or cooler.

I wouldn't blame the mobo unless that particular mobo was flawed or damaged by the manufacturer or owner.

My Rampage II Extreme doesn't have that problem.


----------



## btarunr (Jul 2, 2013)

So you buy another motherboard and use its socket brace on your ASUS motherboard, and call that a solution?


----------

